# wonderful weather



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What's happening around the state? We have a couple inches of ice and sleet on the ground here in Upham. What a contrast, lush green and white. 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We had what the weather service calls Thundersnow.Lightning and thunder and snowing like crazy.The roads are awefull.Supposed to get 3-4 more in. by tomorrow morning.BUT...we really need the moisture.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Same here in Bowbells. About 1 inch of crap on the gound and still coming down. Pretty awesome at 0430 this morning watching the lightning and seeing snow come down. Crazy weather. How will this affect crops and nesting ducks???


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

it wont hurt the crops...but i think it could have an effect on those early hatched canada's i saw at the zoo this weekend if it stays cold. Haven't seen a duckling yet though. The thing this kind of weather is the hardest on though is upland game. But i don't think they would have hatched quite yet.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Raining cats and dogs here in the valley. We need the rain.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

we all need the rain


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope it freezes and kills every woodtick in the state. I guess the wind at about 30 to 50 mph in Upham now. Lets see 30 degrees and 30 to 50 mph wind, I wonder what the chill factor is??

I agree we need all the moisture we can get.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wonder when the question about " With this rain will there be water for my boat next fall" will pop up. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,You have a duck boat now? :lol: .Some of the antics I seen with duck boats the last few years have provided some good humor!Like the guy trying to launch a 18' lund alskan in a slough that was no more than knee deep.Or the guy that tried launching a 1750 lund pro V in a slough and was buried up to his axles(something has to be said about tyring to drive through cattails :lol: ).We have some good thunderstorms going through right now,no snow.Hopefully the southern part of the state is getting rain.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What we anglers call "MASSIVE COLD FRONT"

Ugh - Forties for highs for the next couple days.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

With this rain will there be water for my boat next fall? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We now have 3 in. on the ground and supposed to get 3-4 more by tomorrow.

One good thing...should kill some of the woodticks...they are out in force.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone know if the Rockies got hit hard? Be nice if we could get a late rally to help the lake and river.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Big snowflakes today and about 27 degrees. Well this makes 8 months with snow here in Upham. It was almost all gone, oh well now I can get some more winter chores done.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Fourteen inches of snow on the ground at our cabin up in the Turtle Mountains. Waiting for pictures. I love ND!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey benelli...this morning when I looked at the Turtle Mountains they were still all white. Looked pretty cool from Upham. 8)


----------

